# Mites maybe? Can't handle my bird yet though...



## arista (Jul 27, 2017)

One of my birds seems to "preen" much more and occasionally scratches his beak on the perch. I'm wondering if he has mites. He is still terrified of me (only have had them for 2 weeks). I can't imagine trying to take him to the vet to check for mites. I can barely put my hand in the cage the change food without freaking him out. Not sure what to do as it would be good to get him checked but I don't even have a clue about how to handle him!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

The best thing would be to get a clear picture of him so that someone can determine if he has scaly face mites. Preenings and rubbing the beak are common behaviours for birds and doesn't mean it's mites.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Therm. 
If your budgie is molting or getting ready to molt, he will be scratching his head and beak on the perches frequently.

My nine budgies all do it - whether they are molting or not - and none of them have mites. :hug:*


----------

